

A Brief Tour of Factual’s Machine Learning Pipeline  - lpolovets
http://blog.factual.com/brief-tour-factuals-machine-learning-pipeline

======
lpolovets
(I work at Factual)

We got some flak for our previous ML post
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4424240>) for not being meaty enough, so
we tried to add more details and interesting examples to this post. I'd love
to know what people think, and if there are any pieces of the Factual pipeline
that HNers would like to learn more about.

